# gettin too old for this kind of crap



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2017)

runaway barbed wire?
Mauled by a mountain lion?
Chased up a tree by a bear?
Drug thru mesquite by a rank old cow?





No, bicycle wreck at 20mph.

I wuz goin down the hill doin 20 miles an hour when my foot on the left pedal slipped...
and they found me in the wreck with my hand still on the gearshift and a new pair of Wranglers ripped..

this too shall pass.......


----------



## AClark (Jun 5, 2017)

Ouch! At 20 mph wrecking a bike, you're pretty lucky if that is the extent of your injuries. I hope you heal up soon.


----------



## Sourland (Jun 5, 2017)

We no longer bounce.  Several years ago I received a phone call from the local emergency room.  A friend had crashed his mountain bike and broken his collarbone.  His biggest complaint - the fact that he would not be able to compete in the seniors level race that week end.  He was in the lead for points but was unable to compete the rest of the season.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 5, 2017)

Thakfully it's a long way from your heart!  Glad it wasn't any worse.


----------



## lcertuche (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks very painful.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2017)

Not too bad at all, but being on blood thinners, it looked a lot worse than it was. Had a red sock on left foot and a white on the right..29" bike, but I still have to be careful because my toes will contact the pavement and even the front tire if I don't watch what I'm doing.


----------



## AClark (Jun 5, 2017)

29" bike? Kind of reminds me of Roy Lee Mercer "well how big a boy are ya?" - but really, how tall are you that your feet can drag on a bike that big?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 5, 2017)

Ouch.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 5, 2017)

Glad you're ok...  

Doesn't take much.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2017)

AClark, I'm a little over 6' 4". 236lbs

You can probably pick me out of this lineup pretty easily.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...e-post-your-pic-here.2728/page-19#post-489972


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 5, 2017)

ouch, glad you are okay!


----------



## AClark (Jun 5, 2017)

Yikes, yeah that's tall. I guess both ends of the spectrum get the short end of the stick. You drag your feet on a bike, I need a step ladder to reach my top cabinets, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2017)

greybeard said:


> AClark, I'm a little over 6' 4". 236lbs
> 
> You can probably pick me out of this lineup pretty easily.
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...e-post-your-pic-here.2728/page-19#post-489972



Glad you pointed out the hat and your height.... because that grey beard would never have been enough to go on.  

On a bike?  Wow, I feel so lame. I don't even have a cool story like you do and I'm younger than you.
I just broke my toe two days ago from stepping on a shoe left on the porch. 

Blood thinners sure make it harder to heal. Hope it heals well for you. Hate barbed wire.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 5, 2017)

Am a bit embarrassed to tell of the only broken toe I ever got. Opened the door of the freezer part of my refrigerator one night, and a 5lb frozen chub of ground beef rolled out and landed right on my foot and broke the big toe. Years ago.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2017)

Not laughing at you just laughing at the fact these are the ridiculous things that happen to me.
If there is one hole on 3 acres my foot will find it and I will tear all the ligaments/tendons and have to wear a boot, while pregnant. 

We have stuff fall out of the freezer all the time... it IS a matter of time!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 5, 2017)

Ouch, hope you heal up soon.  You had a helmet on I take it?


----------



## WVForestGirl (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey, good job! I'm glad you're ok. 
I have one almost like that but it's 20 years old and shows up like a firework when I get a tan in the summer. So, give it a year and it'll look super interesting.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 5, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Am a bit embarrassed to tell of the only broken toe I ever got. Opened the door of the freezer part of my refrigerator one night, and a 5lb frozen chub of ground beef rolled out and landed right on my foot and broke the big toe. Years ago.


Laughing about how people like you, or I, only get hurt doing dumb things.


----------



## Sourland (Jun 6, 2017)

Many injuries are preceded by, "Hold my beer, and watch this."


----------



## AClark (Jun 6, 2017)

@Southern by choice - Nobody wants to admit broken bones done in goofy ways. DH broke his pinky toe a few weeks back, he stubbed it on the corner of the wall.
I think my favorite "stupid" break was my right arm. I was 8 years old, grandma called me in from playing for dinner, I ran across the yard and tripped over a dog food bowl, landed with my arm bent under me. 

I have plenty of "hold my beer and watch this" injuries. Extra cool points if I didn't spill my beer.


----------



## Sourland (Jun 6, 2017)

Extra cool points indeed.


----------



## lcertuche (Jun 6, 2017)

Our little old neighbor lady fell in her yard and when everyone ran over to check on her I was running with the phone in case we needed to call an ambulance when I felt a small rock and felt a bone in my left foot break. I then tried to keep from falling and somehow broke my right ankle in three place, broke my fibula. My foot was turned around backwards with the bone pointing out. The neighbor lady was fine but we called an ambulance for me. A whole year of wheelchair, crutches, walking boots, doctor visits, three surgeries later and then I was walking again. My son complains about having to spend 6 more weeks in his cast and crutches.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 6, 2017)

Holy Cow!  That hadta hurt!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 8, 2017)

I largely have the animals to blame.

A couple of years ago, angry billy goat (small, huge horns, VERY temperamental), decided I hadn't fed him quickly enough for which I deserved to be head butted. I saw him in the nick of time and ran.......oh God.....somebody has shot me in the calf !.....NO....sudden severe pain was a torn gastrocnemius muscle in the calf. Huge swelling....off to the hospital....torn muscle and calf/ankle bleeding. HUGE lump over Achilles tendon due to the bleeding. Arm crutches, 'walking boot'......pain got worse, swelling huge.

4 weeks later, physio not happy, ice packs not taking sweeping down, still barely able to put foot to the ground. Review appointment arranged. In the meantime...."try to walk to reduce the swelling over the Achilles tendon". Walked after a fashion down 200yard drive walking boot and arm crutches in place. At the end of the drive ...."Aaaargh....shot in the heel....NO Achilles tendon had ruptured. Sort of crawled back to the house. Hospital, 3 months non-weight bearing plaster and arm crutches. Developed a DVT, found to be warfarin resistant. Painful heel neuropathy.....eventually improved.

So......Mr Billy Goat's late breakfast meant I was off my feet for 6 months. And the billy goat....he is no more....enough was enough.

So to all of you who hurt yourselves out there.....my deepest sympathies, particularly if, like Icertuche you were being a Good Samaritan!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 8, 2017)

lcertuche said:


> Our little old neighbor lady fell in her yard and when everyone ran over to check on her I was running with the phone in case we needed to call an ambulance when I felt a small rock and felt a bone in my left foot break. I then tried to keep from falling and somehow broke my right ankle in three place, broke my fibula. My foot was turned around backwards with the bone pointing out. The neighbor lady was fine but we called an ambulance for me. A whole year of wheelchair, crutches, walking boots, doctor visits, three surgeries later and then I was walking again. My son complains about having to spend 6 more weeks in his cast and crutches.


Proving once again, that old adage of: _No good deed ever goes unpunished.


_


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2017)

... also no horns on goats- unless they are kikos


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 8, 2017)

greybeard said:


> runaway barbed wire?
> Mauled by a mountain lion?
> Chased up a tree by a bear?
> Drug thru mesquite by a rank old cow?
> ...


OUCH!!!!  That had to hurt!

When my son was in high school, he loved to mountain bike.  One evening, he was on a hill, outside of town, where the mountain biking youth spent time honing their skills.  As he came down the hill at a pretty good clip, he went airborne (whaaHoooo!) but when he came down, his front tire hit a rock, which had the effect of a sudden, unplanned stop!    Only he had so much momentum he started sumersaulting down the hill.  He managed to limp home. No broken bones, but he was a bloody mess and his bike was unrideable.

At that time, I was in Nursing school, unemployed with no insurance. So, I headed for a local drugstore & bought $25 worth of bandages & patched him up the best I could. He has quite a few scars to show for it.  Ah, the infallibility of youth!!!


----------

